# best place to buy training equipment



## ksoden (Mar 15, 2005)

where is the best place to buy training equipment? such as training books, bumper boys, dummies...etc.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I have always received great service from Dogs Afield. Jerry Day is one of the best and plays the same sports we all love.

www.dogsafield.com

Roger


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

if you want a collar, remote electronics, or gunners up wingers contact me. :lol: For anything else try - 
www.dogsafield.com
www.gundogsupply.com
www.lcsupply.com
They're all really good


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

DogsAfield by far the best. They are the most personal people I have ever dealt with. They know me by name now!!!!!!!!


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

lion country in my opinion is the best by far

keep swinging


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I have dealt with Lion Country and Dogs Afield. Both have a good selection and top notch customer service. Price is the deciding factor for me as they are rather equal in all other respects.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*Best place to buy training equipment*

Also....

bubbasgear.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Dogs Afield or Lion Country Supply.

Great on-line stores!

Lawrence Jeur


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

A new company on the market

Cross Creek Gun Dog Catalog

www.crosscreekkennel.com/catalog.htm

Starting out small, but growing every year!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Look at huntemup.com
small guy good prices and service.
brian


----------

